# homie rollerz



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

some of my LRM


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:hey homie im trying to rebuild my collection... anyweb sites on where i can order? tried jada toys but didnt give an option to order:dunno: im looking to get the 1:24 scale models & lowrider bikes... the hotwheel size cars


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

dicast.....


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

good looking collection my friend. i have a bunch of JADA die cast as well but i just cant leave them stock i change em up :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

The homies r no longer in production so what Evers out there is the last there is so if ya like them u better scoop them up while u can..


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

COLLECTORS ITEMS wow thats cool info lo life ... OFF TO THE QUARTER MACHINE I GO LATER GUYS


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

classick87buick said:


> some of my LRM


that blue 56 is wicked id like to see some more of it


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:run:dang.. ok guess i better go searchin then...


LoLife4Life said:


> The homies r no longer in production so what Evers out there is the last there is so if ya like them u better scoop them up while u can..


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is some more of my collection of lowrider and homies.


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey nice collection I have a big collection myself of 1/24 streetlows and homie rollers even though most of the guys hate diecast I'll have to post up some pictures.


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

crmnil said:


> Hey nice collection I have a big collection myself of 1/24 streetlows and homie rollers even though most of the guys hate diecast I'll have to post up some pictures.


 post some pics here homie


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey heres a link to the Video i took a coupe of weeks ago ill take some pics aswell 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIBzP_pY4Zo


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's some but probly u have em !!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=886370&stc=1&d=1384319997http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=886362&stc=1&d=1384319997http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=886354&stc=1&d=1384319997


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Got em 3 models for sale !!!


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah got them ones im after the 1956 belair called Paintjob?? i think if you khnow anyone who has it i have alot of $$$ waiting


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah got them ones im after the 1956 belair called Paintjob?? i think if you know anyone who has it i have alot of $$$ waiting


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Orale ima look up homie !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Is just da car or it comes wth em homies two? Do u hav a pic of it ? I know a few 56 belair but not sure if is da one u takn about !!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I got this Oder 2 they can do 3wheel front back side to side all up or drop !!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=890410&stc=1&d=1384457475http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=890418&stc=1&d=1384457514


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr Cucho said:


> Here's some but probly u have em !!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=886354&stc=1&d=1384319997


 how much for the show winner truck


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

classick87buick said:


> how much for the show winner truck


It's sold It got shipp off to Australia homie !!!


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr Cucho said:


> Is just da car or it comes wth em homies two? Do u hav a pic of it ? I know a few 56 belair but not sure if is da one u takn about !!


*Hey this is the Homie Roller I am after any of the 2 colours black and silver or the red and black will pay over $100 US for one as pictured with the figures in VGC pm, willing to pay a finders fee so keep your eyes open its the last one I need so help me complete my collection 

*


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

crmnil said:


> *Hey this is the Homie Roller I am after any of the 2 colours black and silver or the red and black will pay over $100 US for one as pictured with the figures in VGC pm, willing to pay a finders fee so keep your eyes open its the last one I need so help me complete my collection
> 
> *


This are Tha ones u talkn about damm I had Tha black an grey one !!! I trade that an some Oder ones to a younger person for some speakers ima see if he stll has it !!!


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah man let me know please I will also pay for postage


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyone sellin any die cast? Can be opened, my son asked santa for new lowrider toys for xmas. "Catilack and impala" Iol


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

crmnil said:


> Yeah man let me know please I will also pay for postage


Ok homie !! Did get Tha truck all ready or stll in da road?


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

Big Thanks To Mr Cucho For Posting The Truck And Figures To Me Down Here In Australia Awesome Guy heres some Pics 





Also Still After The 1956 Homie Roller Have $$$$ Waiting Check Earlier Posts


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

crmnil said:


> Big Thanks To Mr Cucho For Posting The Truck And Figures To Me Down Here In Australia Awesome Guy heres some Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx u homie is nice to see u got it an also nice to see ur set up of models n it took a long way but good it made it homie !! I b on Tha look up on the Oder car wll let u know homie !!


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

crmnil said:


> Big Thanks To Mr Cucho For Posting The Truck And Figures To Me Down Here In Australia Awesome Guy heres some Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Daaaammmmm!!!!! Bad ass pic homie keep posting homie rolerz!


----------



## crmnil (Jun 3, 2009)

classick87buick said:


> Daaaammmmm!!!!! Bad ass pic homie keep posting homie rolerz!


Thanks been collecting them for about 4 years now and yes they are brought not built but I dont have the skills or time to build my own so please understand guys  but heres some more pictures sorry about the quality as im using my Iphone 4 so hope you like the pics anyway  also will be needing a bigger cabinet


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are a few pictures that i recently took of my collection


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are pictures of some of my lowrider collection also


----------



## classick87buick (Jun 12, 2011)

crmnil said:


> Thanks been collecting them for about 4 years now and yes they are brought not built but I dont have the skills or time to build my own so please understand guys  but heres some more pictures sorry about the quality as im using my Iphone 4 so hope you like the pics anyway  also will be needing a bigger cabinet


  Hey homie love your collection!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderloco (Jun 1, 2014)

Any of the lowriders for sale???


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Bringin back memories with the throwback homies and rollers. Wish I wudve kept up with mine as a child, they're selling for triple now!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice collection tho


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


----------

